# Smallest Footprint & Price Folded Trike Suggestions Please.



## stearman65 (1 Sep 2016)

As the title, can someone suggest a folding trike with the smallest folded footprint & price, prefer above seat steering & basic suspension.. My garage is my car, a Citroen Picasso C3 & leave room for my wife's Dahon C5 Caio folding bike?


----------



## PaulM (2 Sep 2016)

Smallest folding recumbent trike is possibly the Greenspeed GT3 but the 20" wheeled ICE trikes come pretty close.


----------



## stearman65 (2 Sep 2016)

Lots of info on there to absorb, thanks.
http://www.greenspeed.com.au/gt5.html
http://www.icetrikes.co/


----------



## stearman65 (2 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4446887, member: 45"]Have you changed your mind again? What was wrong with your Pashley, and what happened to your folder?[/QUOTE]
In my opinion, when you get to my age you have to have as much as possible of your own way. I haven't time to relate what has happened in the last 2 months, you need to browse through my history. One massive happening is my impending knee surgery, which has now gone away. The problems I was having walking have disappeared, IMO due to the cycling. So this week when the hospital rang to give me a date, I turned it down. So while the knees are in remission I may go to my bucket list & try a recumbent trike, which I almost did before buying the Theraplay mobility trike. The main stumbling block is transport, It would need to be pretty small to fit into our Citroen Picasso C3 along with the wife's Dahon C5 Ciao. My next move is to persuade the wife we need to change our car for a van, but that would be major.


----------



## PaulM (2 Sep 2016)

I don't think you can go wrong with an ICE Adventure. 20" wheels, drum brakes, rear suspension. Remember to go for the short cranks option.


----------



## flake99please (2 Sep 2016)

Azub T-Tris is available from 2190 Euros as a frame separable option. You would need to add 280 Euros for the folding option.


----------



## stearman65 (2 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4446987, member: 45"]I've followed your various threads, and am not clear on where you are now in terms of bikes, which is why I'm asking. As I understand it, you...

Bought a trike.

Sold a trike.

After lots of advice on here, bought a Pashley folding trike.

Sold the Pashley folding trike, saying that you wanted a normal folder.

After lots of advice on here, bought a folder.

Bought a folder for the wife.

Now wants to buy a folding tricycle.[/QUOTE]

No, my first foray back into cycling before this forum was to look at recumbent trikes, so I'm back to square 1, recumbent trikes. My problem is space. We live in a retirement apartment with minimal storage. So my car is my garage so to speak. I don't believe I can fit a recumbent trike & my wife's folding bike into my current car, so the obvious choice is a van, but it will have to look like a car, (windows & 3rd passenger seat), hence the current thread.
BTW just test flew the wife's Dahon C5 Ciao. Unfortunately our 3rd choice local park was shut, so we had to use the road alongside. But despite that all went well, no falls.


----------



## ghnarumen (2 Sep 2016)

How about an AZUB tricon. It looks quite small, folded in 3 with the rear wheel removed and you could put it in a Škoda Roomster which looks a bit like a car x'ed with a van!


----------



## stearman65 (2 Sep 2016)

I've just spent an hour on Autotrader checking vans. We used to have a Renault Trafic hi top long wheelbase I converted to a camper van. That wouldn't be acceptable where we live, too commercial. Some of the new Citroens & Renaults may be with windows added. I'll take a look at the Azub Tricorn, think I have the info from my last look.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Sep 2016)

Citroen Berlingo.


----------



## stearman65 (2 Sep 2016)

We looked at one before we bought the Picasso & there is actually less room in the Berlingo. The way the seats fold, behind the passenger seats cuts down the overall length, where the Picasso fold flat & form a full length floor but is narrower.


----------



## stearman65 (4 Sep 2016)

Shortlisted the car to Peugeot Partner/Expert Teepee & the Citroen Dispatch , both with WAV conversions. That way if my disability increases I can progress to a motor scooter & wheelchair.? Either would make a handy work area with a canopy over the lift up tailgate.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Sep 2016)

I have a pair of HPVelotechnik Gekkos that are brilliant, everything folds into one package including the seat.




They also have wheels to allow moving of the folded package

*However.......
*
I agree with User with regard to your history

If we started all over again from the start and asked about a folding trike, the suggestion would be to try them out and see which one fits best.

Differing seat heights, different mounting, adaptability, weight and moving when folded can only be found out by trial and error

Somewhere like DTEK, or local owners would be able to help.

Buying another trike on spec without experience is likely to result in another quick sale and financial loss


----------



## stearman65 (4 Sep 2016)

Not being a cycling legend, I have to strike while the iron is hot, at the moment it is. When we lived aboard our 40ft Moody centre cockpit yacht, I had a page from the last desktop calendar I had before I retired pinned to the saloon bulkhead, the motto read "Don't wait for your ship to come in, sail out to meet it" we did & do & have many memories. BTW none of the present deals have been losses, on the contrary.


----------

